# practice weekend



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

caught 7 flathead this weekend mostly tater tots, with only one fish past 40lbs. hopefully this weekend will produce some trophy fish.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

all from mwcd lakes


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job bud!!!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm still searching for that 40# flathead. My biggest so far is 39.9, the wife wouldn't allow me to round up..
Very nice fish


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

What kind of rod is that in the pic with the 40lber?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

t


winguy7 said:


> What kind of rod is that in the pic with the 40lber?


thats not the 41lb that was a 28lb fish and the rod is a catfight i believe. not 100% its my buddys rod.


----------

